# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Too busy for LD? No time for LD? NONSENSE!!! DILD Everyday Tutorial

## Hitokage

*DILD Everyday Tutorial
Too busy for LD? No time for LD? NONSENSE!!*

by Hitokage

Introduction

"I am kinda busy, too much stuff to do during the day and when I finally go to bed I am way too tired for LD concentration." This, or something similar is a very common problem among lucid dreamers. At first everyone is so excited and hyped so he practices RC every day and imagines all sorts of LD scenarios and the result is many lucid dreams in a short period of time. The enthusiasm is however getting lower and lower by time and eventually the no LD plateau comes. Even though you really wish to be lucid during night, it's still not working. 
Many people also start with LD techniques when they have a lot of free time and later when the school, work or other duties come they find out that their days are so filled with activities that they have no time for thinking of LD or practicing some induction techniques. 
It happened to me as well but I managed to overcome this somehow and I would love to share with you my approach and show you how to be lucid almost whenever you decide.


Your regular day

Yes, people usually have a lot of stuff to do during day and there are so many thoughts about various topics that there is no place for LD techniques practicing during the day. "Never mind, I will do it when I go to bed." many say. The reality is: "I am lying in my bed now so let's yawn...hm let's pract...yawn..pr...ctise....zzzzz...".
Well, personal experience ^_^"
What to do with that? This might sound a bit spiritual or philosophical but many of your already know that LD is somehow connected to stuff like these. Try to calm your mind at least a few times during the day. Many people train ADA (look for it on this site if you don't know this super-effective technique) but again, what if you are way too tired to do that or have not much time. So again, try to calm your mind at least a three or four times per day. Just stop and feel your surroundings. Just stop your thoughts and meditate for a few seconds. Let everything go and just BE! This might help you not only with LD but also against stress etc. Trust me even a very short meditation like this may bring incredibly awesome results. Only this simple technique might help you to increase your LD count almost instantly  and also gives you higher chance to stabilize and control your dream. Don't forget, it's just about the mind.


Reality checks and other techniques

Things like this are important so try to do them for example right after the short meditation or whenever you want. I don't like overdoing things like setting a phone with an alarm to remind your to do RC or write it somewhere, just let it to be natural. Don't force yourself, do it when you feel like it. Don't forget the most important thing when practicing this: "Am I dreaming?" This question MUST follow every LD induction techniques practicing. 


Lying in your bed

Alright, here is the crucial part of this whole tutorial. You are finally in your bed, tired, head full of many different thoughts, sounds and pictures from the whole day. If you didn't find time for calming down during the day now is the time where you HAVE TO do it! Let everything go (for a further info check out my another tutorial *Mind Relaxation DILD Tutorial - More concentration doesn't mean LD*) and calm down. Now is the time to practice. You might get disturbed by thoughts many times but don't worry it's not that bad. Just return to the calm state.
What is your normal sleeping position? Change it now! You usually fall asleep on our back? Turn over on your side! You usually fall asleep on your side? Turn over on your stomach etc. You must feel a bit different than when normally going to sleep. Here practice your favorite techniques (look for them on this site if you don't know any) and imagine you are dreaming and being lucid. Don't expect anything, just imagine and tell your mind you want to be lucid. Concentrate on your deep and slow breath. Feel your heavy body that's getting heavier and heavier. Be empty...
The best option is that you fall asleep in a state like this, the LD is almost certain in that case!


So what is this actually about? ^^"

The main idea is:
- don't overdo things, if you have a busy life, don't force yourself to train LD
- try to simply calm down at least three times per day for a few seconds (the longer or more frequent it is, the better result may come)
- try to at least ask yourself once a day the question "Am I dreaming?"
- the crucial time is right before falling asleep
- relax in your bed and use all your power to overcome your mind and practice LD techniques or meditations
- just try to make it natural, let the LD come, don't chase it!
- even a little effort can bring huge results, sometimes lesser is better ^_-


This is mainly for people who don't have time or somehow don¨t want to spend much time practicing techniques during the day. I recently got into this state so I was like: "Man, it's a shame to stop LD just cause you have other things to do!" so I developed this routine that helps me to LD. The result is that when I decide to have a LD I usually get it in three or four days, sometimes even during the first night. And it's not that time-consuming or somehow difficult.

----------


## dowminator

this seems like the thing I need right now. I'm gonna start trying this right away  ::D:

----------


## Hitokage

yeaaaa just do it! ^^

----------


## ShibaInu

Nice! Going to try this!  ::D: DD

----------


## Hitokage

> Nice! Going to try this! DD



Good luck!!!

----------


## AwakenAngel

I'm going to try and do this  :smiley:  fingers crossed it will work, I'm going to set my alarm waking myself up and then go back to sleep to see if that works also  :smiley:

----------

